# Squat wedge



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I've been thinking lately about why I struggle with squats and find them so uncomfortable and find I am using my back too much, and remembered (I think) that when I messed about with weights as a teenager we used to use a wedge under our heels when doing squats.

Am I imagining things or is this a worthwhile thing to try?

I'm thinking doing so would put more emphasis on the quads than the **** and the back.

Any comments anyone?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Do you have the same problem:

1 without the bar?

2 when doing front squats?


----------



## redman (Feb 2, 2008)

work on flexibility in the hamstrings and calf and your form.

A good squtter can squat below parallel keeping his back almost completely vertical in bare feet.

chocking the heel will just through the weight and hips forward. IMO not a good idea.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> Do you have the same problem:
> 
> 1 without the bar?
> 
> 2 when doing front squats?


Without the bar? I guess so, yes.

I've not tried front squats. It seems an awkward technique to me.



redman said:


> work on flexibility in the hamstrings and calf and your form.
> 
> A good squtter can squat below parallel keeping his back almost completely vertical in bare feet.
> 
> chocking the heel will just through the weight and hips forward. IMO not a good idea.


Yeah, I'm aware some of it has to do with flexibility, and I'm not particularly flexible, though I do make a point of a good stretch before a leg routine.

I just seem to remember finding it more comfortable doing them that way before.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

So you cannot do this without pain in your back?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Lost Soul said:


> So you cannot do this without pain in your back?


I don't feel pain, but I feel tension and feel as if my back is pushing the weight up rather than my legs.

I know it's a compound excercise but the back dominates at the moment.

I don't think my height helps much (6'4) in terms of the angles involved. Certainly shorter people are generally better suited to powerlifting moves such as squatting.


----------



## bkotey (Mar 29, 2007)

Good front squat vid


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

u see i get a massive pain in my ankle at the front when i do deep back squats, wedging the heel definately helps me take some pressure off my ankles...i now squat with a wedge every other time... hasnt seemed to harm my leg growth or gioven me additional problems?


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

DB said:


> u see i get a massive pain in my ankle at the front when i do deep back squats, wedging the heel definately helps me take some pressure off my ankles...i now squat with a wedge every other time... hasnt seemed to harm my leg growth?


Doesn't seem to have mate, fair fooks.

Are you quite tall too? You look it in the avatar.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ba baracuss said:


> Doesn't seem to have mate, fair fooks.
> 
> Are you quite tall too? You look it in the avatar.


5ft 11" mate... so pretty average mate..


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

DB said:


> 5ft 11" mate... so pretty average mate..


OK, cheers.

I'll give it a go and see how I fare I think.

At the moment I hate squats and that's not good.


----------

